# organising the rat shed



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

So its now at the point where we gave hundreds of rats and things are getting a little un organised
Don't really know how to go about sorting it all out, my ocd is driving me nuts and I need to jus get everything sorted out lol

So I was wondering how you guys sort your rats/rodents out, would love lovee to see pics of your set ups if you could
How do you group them, as in one male to how many females?
We currently sex off all males for fattening up and bonking off for food, as well as the ugly females and any breeders who are crap mums or produce small litters

Thanks


----------



## antony1986 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have multies 

7 high rack 

Level 1- 1.4
Level 2-1.4
Level 3-1.4
Level 4-1.4
Level 5-1.5
Level 6- females for growing on 
Level 7- males for growing on 

Also plan on getting male and female fancy rat see how it goes 

10 high rack

Snake rack 
Level 1-male butterbee
Level 2-male albino
Level 3-male fire 
Level 4-female albino
Level 5-female mojove 
Level 6-female pastel orange ghost 
Level 7- will be female fire 
Level 8- will be female kingspin 
Level 9-draw with all rat bits and pieces 
Level 10-lucky reptile incubator 


How's that for organised


----------



## dociledragons (Dec 30, 2013)

TalulaTarantula... I would like to see a pic of how you keep "a million" rodent lol


----------



## antony1986 (Oct 5, 2011)

Add me on what's app and will send you the pictures 07474 139091


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

dociledragons said:


> TalulaTarantula... I would like to see a pic of how you keep "a million" rodent lol



ok a slight over exageration..maybe xD
have plenty of room for that many though! not that i want or need that many :lol2:

And sorry Antony i dont have whatsapp


----------



## antony1986 (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol will can text pics if u r interested lol will be having about 300 babies dropping over the next few weeks guy wants to buy 200and got another few orders way it's going won't have any left for myself


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

jus post them on here?
yeh ive had a few people turn up wanting a rat for a pet..and they end up going away with 4 or 5..whether they feel sorry for them being future bird and snake food or they cant resist the cuteness i dont know, but they're not having anymore..i dont bother advertising them for that reason, we need them here for food


----------



## antony1986 (Oct 5, 2011)

As long as you are selling them who cares....one mans pet is another mans pet food


----------



## dociledragons (Dec 30, 2013)

antony1986 said:


> As long as you are selling them who cares....one mans pet is another mans pet food


Well said!


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

I have 3x racks, each with 4x Large or Small Lucky Reptile breeder cages

L - 1.2 multis + pinks/fluffs/small
L - 1.2 multis
L - multi weaners ... start off with about about 3.6 and then aim for 2.4 depending on time to replace the above groups
L - 1.1 Gerbils (at the mo)
I'm relatively new to multis and have only had about 15x litters so far, so just about to replace my original group (was 1.3 & 1.3). I've found that they either have a great litter or they eat em all. So, I'm getting 10-14 or just 2x. I started with 2.4 and had bad numbers out, so went to 1.3 and improved a lot. I am using the multis at fluffy and small size for my colubrids for a mixed diet. Have only put one Royal onto multis at the moment. 

L - 1.3 mice
L - 1.3 mice
L - 1.3 mice
L - 1.3 mice
Mice, I've been breeding for a year now. 
I found that 1.4 doesn't work too well, more bad parenting and when all 4x give birth on the same day you just get like 40+ and that tends to end up with some being neglected.
I still have demand for a few pinks and fluffs for my smaller colubrids and baby KSBs, so if I get 3x litters in one cage in 1-2 days then some of them come out as food.

S - weaned male mice
S - weaned female mice
S - weaned female mice 
S - weaned female mice
I start of with between 8-12 per cage and then slim as they grow in size to keep the cage size right, and get it down until my breeder 1.3s need replacing, so they are dual purpose as feeder cages and replacements for my breeders. I may dedicate one cage to 3 long term females to see how long they can live without any breeding effort.

And 1x spare Large and 1x spare Small cage for cleaning day, so I set-up the new cage, swap the rodents over, clean out their dirty cage and set-up for the next lot

The main reason I'm reducing my reptile collection at the moment is that I should get to be self-sufficient in terms of food with that little lot. And once the reptile collection is down to my target size I should be able to have a few less rodent cages and then upscale again when I have hatchlings. I'm amazing at how much I enjoy the rodents (well, okay, the multis are just dumb, but the mice are amazing!).


----------



## mick83 (Jan 19, 2014)

A bit off-topic, but still somewhat related......

What method of euthanasia do you use for your rodents?
Considering starting to breed my own soon.

Cheers


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

My rats are in the freezer :whistling2:

Wedged between some chicks :lol2:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

mick83 said:


> A bit off-topic, but still somewhat related......
> 
> What method of euthanasia do you use for your rodents?
> Considering starting to breed my own soon.
> ...


Mine get a quick knock to back of head. Takes seconds, then they are either used as feed then or frozen until needed.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

mitsi said:


> Mine get a quick knock to back of head. Takes seconds, then they are either used as feed then or frozen until needed.


Same as this


----------



## mick83 (Jan 19, 2014)

cheers for the replies.

hoping to start breeding my own feeder rodent when I have my reptile shed built later in the year


----------

